# consulta sobre xorg-1.8

## pelelademadera

alguien lo instalo?, tira un conflicto con el driver propietario de nvidia, x lo que no me anime a hacer el upgrade.... alguien lo hizo? tubo problemas?

graciela

----------

## gringo

a mi me funciona sin problemas en mi eeepc y en mi powerbook, no he probado con el binario de nvidia, sólo con los drivers abiertos de intel y ati.

mas info aqui -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-820551.html

saluetes

----------

## ensarman

acabo de instalar el xorg-1.8, bueno el tema es que tuve algunos problemas que resolví gracias al link que enviaste.

gringo una pregunta, al final del post que enviaste, me sorprendió un poco el hecho que al final del post se eliminara a hald del runlevel default. bueno eso que significa?

la cosa es que hepobado matar mi X,  luego iniciarla denuevo y me tope con la sopresa que evdev funcionaba como si nada!!!, que bien dije yo, pero al iniciar mi PCmanfm no funcionaba el gestor de dispositivos, osea cuando coloco una USB o un CD, me deberia aparecer automaticamente un icono para tal motivo, bueno ahora no aparece, pero vuelve a aparecer cuando mato el servidor y lo inicio con el demonio hald corriendo.

me intriga porque asumí que al eliminar a hald del runlevel default, este se ejecutaría solo en la sesion X que se iniciara en ese momento, pero no, las aplicaciones que deberian usar hal no funcionan bien

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> gringo una pregunta, al final del post que enviaste, me sorprendió un poco el hecho que al final del post se eliminara a hald del runlevel default. bueno eso que significa? 

 

dependiendo de las aplicaciones que uses y si tienes hal en tus USEs, o usas un perfil que habilita hal por defecto, NO deberías eliminar hald de ningún runlevel, si no simplemente algunas aplicaciones no funcionarán. KDE p.ej. depende en gran medida de hal y dbus hasta donde yo sé y veo que la versión estable de pcmanfm tb. asi que supongo que ese será tu problema. Puedes recompilar pcmanfm sin el use hal si quieres desde luego.

La diferencia es que esta versión de las x puede usar udev en vez de hal y poco a poco todas las aplicaciones se pasarán a este método ya que el desarollo de hal está muerto en favor de devicekit y/o udisks hasta donde yo sé. Gnome ya usa este software en sus versiones mas modernas p.ej.

saluetes

----------

